# F-250 Dual wheel conversion



## Gary B (Aug 6, 2001)

I am researching the dual wheel coversions offered by several mfg. I like the looks of the Arrowcraft kit, and am wondering if anyone has done this conversion and how do you like it any problems would you do it over? I am looking for increased stability not to increase my load cap, I have 88 F-250 diesel 8600 ld gross. Happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Aug 6, 2001)

F-250 Dual wheel conversion

Hi Gary,
Have you though about a good used unit? I don't know the price of the conversion but, I made the change on a 88 chev with a used axle and bed for 500 bucks and it worked fine. The duals are worth it IMO. Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Aug 6, 2001)

F-250 Dual wheel conversion

Hi Nash, yeah but I am not having any luck with finding a reasonablly price axle and bed, have been quoted $1000 just for axle assy, no wheels and $800 for a passable box. The Arrowcraft kit includes adapters, 4 new wheels and 2 new fenders for less than $1200.00. Also my truck is a 4X4 so must have a 3.55 rear ratio. I know about the stability as we had a F-350 dually a while back, but sold it (wishing now we hadn't) and don't want to spend the bucks for another  pickup, our F-250 is a diesel and is in excellent condition we just want the stabilty. Thanks much. happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Aug 6, 2001)

F-250 Dual wheel conversion

Yes, the kit is probably your best bet for the 4x4 because of the ratio.  I have seen the kits used (don't know brand) with no problems.  I made a kit for a friend and it worked fine but, he just used the truck around his farm. Lots of rigging but it can be done.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Aug 7, 2001)

F-250 Dual wheel conversion

Hi again Nash, I got more imformation, from Arrowcraft mfg. and I am impressed with their kit, I haven't made up my mind for sure but am 90% sure thats the way I'm going to go. I sure would like to have a new/newer V10 1 ton dually or a new Chev with the Allison tranny but just can't come up with about $40,000, suppose I could go get a job, but then I wouldn't have time to use a dually, seems like a guy just can't win. Happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2001)

F-250 Dual wheel conversion

Gary,
I drove one of the new durmax chev with the allison trans. the other day and it seems to be all that they claim. Lots of power and pretty quite for a diesel.  I really like the allison transmission.  Maybe chev has finally got a truck to compete with the fords and dodges.  Now if they will just hold up.  Know what you mean about the price, gonna retire in 187 days and don,t want the coupon book that comes with the trucks.  Just have to keep chugging in my old 6.3 turbo chev..  Happy camping

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

